# A few Questions regarding green tripe



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

I have been feeding my JRT on the PMR diet for 8 months now, I have bought green tripe in the past for her but she did not touch it, she even backed away from it hwell: I have tried her with it about 5 times but she never once attempted to eat it, is green tripe an essential part of the PMR diet or is it optional?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

It's optional. That's weird though.. it's by FAR my dog's favourite food!


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

I thought it to be odd too, I would have loved for her to eat it .... maybe if I get some more and try and feed it frozen??


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I suppose where you are that maybe they process it differently then they do here. It definitely is my dogs favorite meal and is gone in nano seconds!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

How much did you try to feed at once? Maybe try mixing it in with a boneless meal and see if that helps?

My dogs go crazy for it. They eat that first out of their bowl when they get it! But, no, its not essential. Just a nice addition if you have availability.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

does the tripe you feed smell poopy? I know Tobi has a thing about anything that stinks like poop he rears his head back in disgust, i've not been able to get tripe here yet so i'm waiting to see if he turns his nose to it! :lol:


----------



## doggoblin (Jun 6, 2011)

Even though we haven't started on raw yet our dogs have always had the occasional treat of tripe. They go mad for it and like others it goes in seconds.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

To answer your question, no it's not necessary in a PMR diet. I have never fed it in my 9 years and many others haven't either. There is no animal part, with the possible exception of liver, that is a necessary part of the diet. Oh, I forgot, bone, meat, and fat are necessary. :biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

both of my dogs love tripe, but lately with this last batch, bubba gobbles it down and then throws it right back up...does not attempt to re eat, so it's not a horking thing...

i'm not sure what's going on....same thing happened with malia too and she loves loves loves tripe..


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

magicre said:


> both of my dogs love tripe, but lately with this last batch, bubba gobbles it down and then throws it right back up...does not attempt to re eat, so it's not a horking thing...
> 
> i'm not sure what's going on....same thing happened with malia too and she loves loves loves tripe..


Hmm... You and I shared a case, and Ania seems to be handling it fine... Maybe they overheard you talking about what green tripe actually is and now they can't stand it...

To the OP: No, it's not necessary. But I feed it for some added variety and because I can get a decent deal on it through my co-op.


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

RawFedDogs said:


> To answer your question, no it's not necessary in a PMR diet. I have never fed it in my 9 years and many others haven't either. There is no animal part, with the possible exception of liver, that is a necessary part of the diet. Oh, I forgot, bone, meat, and fat are necessary. :biggrin:


Thankyou :biggrin1: I was really worried that she was missing a vital part of the diet, you have now put my mind at rest 


Northwoods10 - I tried to feed about 100g

Tobi - Yes, it smelt really bad of poop :yuck:

Thanks everyone for the suggestions


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

My dogs love tripe and it's a great way for me to hide the organs they won't eat.:biggrin:
My supplier makes a super tripe mix that includes the trachea, gullet, and beef muscle meat and organs so I feed it as a complete meal.


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

Lucky will only eat some organs if they are frozen, kidney is one of her least favourites if thawed


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

THat is odd about your dog not going for the tripe...Buddy goes crazy for tripe!!


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

It is very odd, maybe the smell of it put her off, then again dogs are supposed to love smelly things


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Hmm... You and I shared a case, and Ania seems to be handling it fine... Maybe they overheard you talking about what green tripe actually is and now they can't stand it...
> 
> To the OP: No, it's not necessary. But I feed it for some added variety and because I can get a decent deal on it through my co-op.


LOL...maybe...i stopped the tripe for now and i'll wait a bit and then try it again. i'd like to keep it in their rotation. it's good for them and it's good for variety


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Like bill said, side from liver, there is no must food as long as you're feeding mostly meat, some bone, and some organ from a variety of animals. I keep canned tripe around for convenience only, and two of mine will have nothing to do with the stuff no matter what. It's no big deal. About half of raw feeders never buy tripe and their dogs do just as well without it.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

My dog loves it and I use it as a part of his meal 3-4 times a week to add variety. I don't think it is very filling though as yesterday it made up about half of his evening meal along with a couple of chicken necks, venison chunks and some minced chicken and an egg and he hung around us all evening as if to say "so where is the rest of my dinner", which he never does.


----------



## rawdogs (Jan 29, 2011)

Well i,m in UK,and my dogs love it,so don,t thinks its treated any different,to the stuff across the pond,sorry to say ,but i think you have just got a very wierd dog:biggrin:


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

RawFedDogs said:


> To answer your question, no it's not necessary in a PMR diet. I have never fed it in my 9 years and many others haven't either. There is no animal part, with the possible exception of liver, that is a necessary part of the diet. Oh, I forgot, bone, meat, and fat are necessary. :biggrin:


How much omega 3 and 6 should you give your kid? You said in your link, that you only feed fish once a week so you don't give them any extras. If I feed Sheba a can of sardines/tuna once a week is that enough?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

There are O3's in all their food. It is just low in grocery store meat. Anytime you are feeding wild animals or animals fed their natural food, the meat will have plenty of O3's. I don't have any data about how much is in the fish I feed but that is what they get. Human diets are also low on O3's.


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

I figure Max needs about 1 day of fresh sardine a week to meet the omega 3 goal. I doubt he gets all that much though and some of his meats are grass fed so not going to worry about it too much.


----------



## Pimzilla (May 1, 2011)

I have been thinking abut this alot myself. I found sardines to be really good due to their high content of omega 3 and also being fairly low on the food chain unlike mackerel.
100g of sardines contains between 1,2g and 2g of omega 3. Guess it depends on what they have been eating and where they have been caught.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

lucky said:


> I have been feeding my JRT on the PMR diet for 8 months now, I have bought green tripe in the past for her but she did not touch it, she even backed away from it hwell: I have tried her with it about 5 times but she never once attempted to eat it, is green tripe an essential part of the PMR diet or is it optional?


i personally think it's important....it's made a noticeable difference in my dogs...and if you do a search on tripe, you'll see plenty of discussion whether it's an imperative...

i think that if you don't feed tripe, your dog will not keel over and die....but if you can get him to, it's a good and beneficial item to add to the repertoire.,...

i introduced tripe the same way i intro'd every other food..and that was with tiny little treat sized pieces.....maybe try that, and increase until you have a side dish of tripe.....you don't have to feed it as a whole meal if he's not too keen on it, but a tablespoon or two at a time would be nice.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

magicre said:


> i personally think it's important....it's made a noticeable difference in my dogs...and if you do a search on tripe, you'll see plenty of discussion whether it's an imperative....


You know, re, I love you and respect you and your knowledge, but I have to disagree with you here. If you do a search on tripe you will find it discussed on discussion boards A LOT and you will find information telling about how great it is on web sites that sell it. Otherwise there is just not much there. I do believe its a good food to feed but no better than any other part of the animal and not as valuable and some parts.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Ya know Bill there is independent research that there is lots of stuff there. I'll have to find the data but now I have to get to work.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> You know, re, I love you and respect you and your knowledge, but I have to disagree with you here. If you do a search on tripe you will find it discussed on discussion boards A LOT and you will find information telling about how great it is on web sites that sell it. Otherwise there is just not much there. I do believe its a good food to feed but no better than any other part of the animal and not as valuable and some parts.


i feel the same way about you bill...and as such...there has to be SOMETHING we disagree on...let it be this...the information i found was not on sites (and you should know me better than that) that sell something...i mean, i could easily go to greentripe.com and come up with glowing reports...

but as with other various parts to an animal, this is yet another one....i said it was important...if it's not fed, the dog isn't going to keel over and die....so that means it is not essential to life...

having said that, without going into the usual spitting debates.....i do see a change in my dogs....i do see benefit and believe me, when whiteleo brought it up..i was as skeptical as anyone can be....

i researched it and found that it offered nutrients...that i want my dogs to have...and knowing this would yet again come up..i wish i had saved the links.....damn.

but yes. we will simply have to love and respect that we will at times, agree to disagree....

i do agree that it's not a super food...but it has its place in the food chain, most definitely.


----------

